
Afrikan agriculture can gain from increased access to Big Data - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/08/21/afrikan-agriculture-can-gain-from-increased-access-to-big-data-2/
======
montenegrohugo
Most industries can profit from more, better information. The entire field of
data science is evolving so quickly and I truly believe it will bring huge
productivity changes 10-20 years down the line.

------
fturco
Why do they say "Afrikan" instead of "African"? The former is not good English
as far as I know...

